# High tec to low tech few questions?



## andyone (1 Jan 2022)

Hi Folks

Being a while since I posted as simply reading gave me what I needed help on. Anyway life/work changes and having the time to invest in a high tec tank had begun to be a chore rather than enjoyment so over the last 2-3 years I've lifted away from it to a large degree with the remaining plants all been easy in terms of a lotus lily, numerous varieties of crypts, Java, Anubis and Bolbitis
within a Jungle style scape with lots of small tetras, rasboras and a splash of self sustaining sunset platies. 

The tank is 240l and has a 50% WC every fortnight or so. Very soft Yorkshire water.
Ferts Micros every week.
Still inject CO2 via a reactor and spray bar at 1/sec one hour before and off 2 hours for light out.
Filter Ehiem Professional Thermo 
Arcadia Light of 4 T5's set to 2 for 7 hours and then all 4 for 1 hour burst. The T5's are all around 5 years old so there output I suspect is down by 50%.
Substrate is 10cm deep Amazonia 
Fish are fed every other day on a mixed variety of frozen and dry.

Its been set up for 10 years and throughout plant growth has been good with regular roughly bi weekly pruning. I've no desire to strip it down as it generally looks attractive.

I removed a circulation pump today to see if it will help as the Balanse closest to the pump was always badly affected due to increased O2??

The problem I have is BBG on the leaf edges its a constant pain to the eyes! It mainly affect the Anubis and Bolbitis. GS algae is minimal. Anyone offer any observations or help that might get on top of it?

Thanks 

Andy


----------



## Zeus. (1 Jan 2022)

andyone said:


> Anyone offer any observations or help that might get on top of it?


Having gone for High tech to low tech in my 500l which is running fine at low tech with very few water changes at all. However you tank is still High tech as your injecting CO2. BBG is seen more in tanks with fluctuating CO2 with high light and poor flow.
If you light is turn down and there's no CO2 being injected your flow doesn't need to be as good. Although I prefer too much flow than not enough


----------

